# Pregnant neon tetra?



## evanb

For the last couple days, one of the neons in my teachers aquarium has retreated to one of the terra-cotta pots. It is staying pretty still around at 45 degree angle to the ground and sort of has ridges on its stomach like this (not that pronounced though.). It is too dark for a picture. I think that it is more likely that it is sick than pregnant as it is in an inappropriately stocked tank, but does anyone who has experience with breeding neons have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## henningc

They are egg scatterers. Sounds sick to me. Males should be driving it into the plants for breeding.


----------



## evanb

No plants really. The terra-cotta is the best hiding spot. My teacher's going to be out for the rest of the week and I doubt that the substitute teacher will let me come in at lunch. ):


----------



## evanb

The neon came out today. It stomach still looks a bit large, but it is back to schooling with the others.


----------



## evanb

Good news. It is acting completely normal now. Large stomach though. I will bring some peas later this week.


----------

